# Can I get a list of long-lasting anime please?



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2017)

By long-lasting anime, I'm talking about anime that have or will have hundreds of episodes.
I'm currently watching two, naruto and fairy tail.
Naruto ends this month
and I just heard that Fairy Tail manga will end soon (around may, it seems like the mvoei that will be released will also be the date of the end of the manga)
Fairy tail anime is in hiatus right now, and it might start again soon (I hope) but the end of the manga means the anime will probably ends in a year or two.

I really like those kind of anime that last almost forever. Generally, those anime releases about one episode every week, like theres no summer/winter pause.

If anyone has a list of long-lasting anime, please share it with me
My preferences :
supernatural
fantastic
magic things
post-apocaliptic

It doesnt has to be all of them at once 

thanks

PS : I hate startinjg a series that already ended, so please, dont post any. thanks again


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Mar 14, 2017)

Actually, from long lasting animes I watch Pokémon, Gintama & One Piece, even thoug Gintama doesn't have much episodes than OP or Pkmn ( it has around the same ones as FT)


----------



## Madridi (Mar 14, 2017)

Detective Conan, with more than 800 episodes, and also have around 20 movies so far.

The good thing about this show is that filler episodes are actually entertaining, due to the nature of the show. It's basically a crime being solved when it's not dealing with the main story.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2017)

ThunderbInazuma said:


> Actually, from long lasting animes I watch Pokémon, Gintama & One Piece, even thoug Gintama doesn't have much episodes than OP or Pkmn ( it has around the same ones as FT)


i already watch pokemon, but I dont count it since its mostly (like 90%) filler

I'll take a look at the synonpsis of the two others, thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Madridi said:


> Detective Conan, with more than 800 episodes, and also have around 20 movies so far.
> 
> The good thing about this show is that filler episodes are actually entertaining, due to the nature of the show. It's basically a crime being solved when it's not dealing with the main story.


errr, im not too fan of police series, sao i doubt ill like it, but thankls


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 14, 2017)

>supernatural

jojos bizzare adventure?


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i already watch pokemon, but I dont count it since its mostly (like 90%) filler


True story xD


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> >supernatural
> 
> jojos bizzare adventure?


sorry, but if you look at the OP, youll see that this anime doesnt fit the description


----------



## bi388 (Mar 14, 2017)

Its only around 150 episodes but if you havent seen it drop whatever youre doing and watch Hunter X Hunter. I wouldnt categorize it as especially "supernatural" but if Naruto counts it should as well, especially once you get past the first couple arcs.

Edit: Also the manga is still being written past the end of the show so that extends the length


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sorry, but if you look at the OP, youll see that this anime doesnt fit the description


oh, it already has 100s of eps, and i _heard_ that part 5 is coming soon. its also very magic-y.


----------



## hyprskllz (Mar 14, 2017)

How about Dragon Ball? With all the previous series and the ongoing Super, it's about 500 episodes (300+ if you prefer Kai).


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Naruto ends this month



Really?! That just leaves Dragon Ball (Super being the current iteration), Pokemon, and One Piece as the biggest neverending anime currently running. I guess Dragon Ball doesn't count with your preferences, as a whole, but there are arcs that dealt with these subjects. Magic in many parts, specifically the original Dragon Ball series, not Z, though the Majin Buu thing dealt with magic, until it somehow got retconned with Buu being some alien. Post-apocalyptic, the Future Trunks/Goku Black arc on Super heavily fits that description. Fantastic, again, early Dragon Ball, it started as a fantasy adventure, but when creator Akira Toriyama milked the Journey to the West inspiration as much as he could, he moved towards battle arcs, science fiction, and basically shaping it to what DBZ became. Supernatural, well, Goku's the strongest fighter in all of anime, that is supernatural, and he'd kick Superman's sorry ass, it has to be stated.

I was recently thinking how someone could get into Dragon Ball today. I realized it only can be done as a kid now, or being a kid back then and just keeping up well into your adult years. An adult who never watched Dragon Ball, it'd be a stretch to get into it, especially with the anime boom that's been going on for a year or so. Still, if a viewer is in love with action stuff, have to give Dragon Ball a try, maybe just start with Z and Super, and work backwards to the humbler, simpler original Dragon Ball.


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bleach is fun


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Its only around 150 episodes but if you havent seen it drop whatever youre doing and watch Hunter X Hunter. I wouldnt categorize it as especially "supernatural" but if Naruto counts it should as well, especially once you get past the first couple arcs.
> 
> Edit: Also the manga is still being written past the end of the show so that extends the length


150 episode? thats all? is it still ongoing? if it isnt, I wont watch it, I'll add this to the OP, but I hate starting a series that already ended



ItsKipz said:


> oh, it already has 100s of eps, and i _heard_ that part 5 is coming soon. its also very magic-y.


In the OP I say, that doesnt have summer/winter pause



hyprskllz said:


> How about Dragon Ball? With all the previous series and the ongoing Super, it's about 500 episodes (300+ if you prefer Kai).


I loved dragon ball manga when i was young, and yes, I'd like to get my hand on the anime if it is still ongoing. I heard that it was (tell me if im wrong), but I dont know where to start, I heard there are many title for drgonball, so please, maybe you could tell me whjere i should start, or if theres an order of watching, or whatever. Also, maybe telling me what we find in those part.
thanks



RustInPeace said:


> Really?! That just leaves Dragon Ball (Super being the current iteration), Pokemon, and One Piece as the biggest neverending anime currently running. I guess Dragon Ball doesn't count with your preferences, as a whole, but there are arcs that dealt with these subjects. Magic in many parts, specifically the original Dragon Ball series, not Z, though the Majin Buu thing dealt with magic, until it somehow got retconned with Buu being some alien. Post-apocalyptic, the Future Trunks/Goku Black arc on Super heavily fits that description. Fantastic, again, early Dragon Ball, it started as a fantasy adventure, but when creator Akira Toriyama milked the Journey to the West inspiration as much as he could, he moved towards battle arcs, science fiction, and basically shaping it to what DBZ became. Supernatural, well, Goku's the strongest fighter in all of anime, that is supernatural, and he'd kick Superman's sorry ass, it has to be stated.
> 
> I was recently thinking how someone could get into Dragon Ball today. I realized it only can be done as a kid now, or being a kid back then and just keeping up well into your adult years. An adult who never watched Dragon Ball, it'd be a stretch to get into it, especially with the anime boom that's been going on for a year or so. Still, if a viewer is in love with action stuff, have to give Dragon Ball a try, maybe just start with Z and Super, and work backwards to the humbler, simpler original Dragon Ball.


in that case, I think i fit that description, When I was a kid, I read the manga

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



proflayton123 said:


> Bleach is fun


ill add it to the OP, I hate starting a series that already ended


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 150 episode? thats all? is it still ongoing? if it isnt, I wont watch it


It ended ages ago. And i honestly can't recommend it. Starts out strong but then it goes into this weird ant arc that lasts for like 60 episodes.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 150 episode? thats all? is it still ongoing? if it isnt, I wont watch it, I'll add this to the OP, but I hate starting a series that already ended


I guess I didnt make it clear, the anime is over but the manga is ongoing. Perhaps when the manga gets further along they will continue the show from where it left off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dimmidice said:


> It ended ages ago. And i honestly can't recommend it. Starts out strong but then it goes into this weird ant arc that lasts for like 60 episodes.


You hated the ant arc? Its basically just a better Dragon Ball Z that has the humor from the original DB and real moral questions


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I loved dragon ball manga when i was young, and yes, I'd like to get my hand on the anime if it is still ongoing. I heard that it was (tell me if im wrong), but I dont know where to start, I heard there are many title for drgonball, so please, maybe you could tell me whjere i should start, or if theres an order of watching, or whatever. Also, maybe telling me what we find in those part.
> thanks
> 
> 
> in that case, I think i fit that description, When I was a kid, I read the manga



The Dragon Ball thing was meant to be one series, but for marketing, it split off. If going by chronological order, Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z, Dragon Ball Super. Most of the movies are non-canon, at least in my opinion, the latest two though are canon, and Super made the brutally sad History of Trunks movie canon. Dragon Ball GT, non-canon, treat it as that, you may enjoy the show, I did, but I'm glad it's no longer canon.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 14, 2017)

Watch Legend of Galactic Heroes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Watch Legend of Galactic Heroes.


errr, im looking for anime series, not movie 



RustInPeace said:


> The Dragon Ball thing was meant to be one series, but for marketing, it split off. If going by chronological order, Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z, Dragon Ball Super. Most of the movies are non-canon, at least in my opinion, the latest two though are canon, and Super made the brutally sad History of Trunks movie canon. Dragon Ball GT, non-canon, treat it as that, you may enjoy the show, I did, but I'm glad it's no longer canon.


thanks, but what is that Kai thing btw? I heard about that somewhere and it was mentionned in the topic too


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> errr, im looking for anime series, not movie
> 
> 
> thanks, but what is that Kai thing btw? I heard about that somewhere and it was mentionned in the topic too


I think Kai is DBZ redone. I'm not 100% sure since I'm not a Dragon Ball fan.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> errr, im looking for anime series, not movie
> 
> 
> thanks, but what is that Kai thing btw? I heard about that somewhere and it was mentionned in the topic too



Kai is DBZ re-cut and repackaged to follow the manga more. Though the original 291 episodes is fondly remembered by me, I do agree that the big issue was that it went on for too long, though I generally liked the filler episodes. Especially for the dub, Funimation re-dubbed it, and it was a massive improvement, more experienced versions of the same voice actors. But give them credit, back then they worked with dated technology and their most consistent source at that time were the Spanish dubs. They basically made chicken salad out of chicken shit, but Kai is basically chicken salad out of proper ingredients. I'm sure the original sub didn't have that voice acting issue, but still the show went on for soooooo long, which you may like. I like it, but yeah, Kai, I was hesitant about it at first, but now I fully embrace it.


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 15, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_anime_series_by_episode_count

DBZ Kai is an abridged version (no, not like TFS) that removes a TON of filler, remasters the video drawing brand new frames when necessary, and redubs I believe the whole series.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> errr, im looking for anime series, not movie


The original TV series is... I think 110 episodes? And then there are a bunch of OVAs and movies. Just go right for the start of the TV series and by 10 episodes you should get it. It may not have the sheer length of these soulless shounen series you're after but it has so much more depth and quality. If you're joking that low triple digits is practically a movie to you, then I can guarantee this is a 'movie' worth watching.

Otherwise I will second Gintama as best fitting your request.


----------

